# Morro Bay to Cambria



## clinthia (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be camping with family at Morro Bay in July. Is it possible to ride safely from Morro Bay to Cambria?
Thank you, Clint


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

clinthia said:


> I will be camping with family at Morro Bay in July. Is it possible to ride safely from Morro Bay to Cambria?
> Thank you, Clint


Depends on your definition of safe... 

HWY 1 is the only way I've ever gone - I've done a few centuries/double centuries that travel that route. There are a few backroad routes, but there are some steep hills out there! HWY 1 was pretty safe, for me.


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Make a Nice Climb Out of It*



clinthia said:


> I will be camping with family at Morro Bay in July. Is it possible to ride safely from Morro Bay to Cambria?
> Thank you, Clint


Clint:
There is actually a very nice alternate to a 100% Hwy 1 route that would make your ride quite enjoyable. It would greatly reduce traffic, adding some back-roads scenery on a very lightly traveled road, plus would add quite a challenging climb over Santa Rosa (Black) Mountain. We actually did this as part of an earlier 4-day climbing tour. Here's the directions from Cambria to Morro Bay (which you would reverse):

South on Highway 1 to Cambria, exiting left into town. Through center of Cambria bearing left onto Santa Rosa Creek Rd., across Hwy 46 changing names to Old Creek (aka Dry Creek) Rd, to Hwy 1, (left onto/south) on freeway, taking main street into Morro Bay.

If you're interested, PM me, and I will send you an Adobe Acrobat file containing a map, plus directions. (I think I saved it.) Good Luck!


----------



## Tim M (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd call it safe up and down 1--mostly wide shoulders. Check this club's link on the left of the page for local rides. The "Old Creek" ride has a map and climbing profile. http://www.slobc.org/Home.html


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

It's a beautiful ride- I do it most Sundays with the SLOBC. The climb up Old Creek Rd. is brutal and the pavement is getting pretty bad. It is a nice ride though- you can connect with Hwy 46 and take it west back to Hwy 1 (figure on spending most of your day if you do this). Otherwise, Hwy 1 from Morro Bay to Cambria is very nice- the shoulder is very good most of the way and there are just a couple of hills- try lunch at the Main Street Grill in Cambria- have fun.


----------



## wmango (Jan 25, 2005)

*Ride with us-*

SLOBC members will be cruising up Hwy 1 every Sunday. Look for us in the north bound shoulder in Morro Bay between 8:45 and 9:00 you are very welcome to come along.


----------



## clinthia (Apr 9, 2005)

wmango said:


> SLOBC members will be cruising up Hwy 1 every Sunday. Look for us in the north bound shoulder in Morro Bay between 8:45 and 9:00 you are very welcome to come along.


Thank you for the information. What are your start and finish points? We'll look for you and maybe join in.


----------

